# Rock at the Pyramids



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Rumour has it that tribute bands:-

Coldplayers (Coldplay)
Breathe (Pink Floyd)
Rhapsody (Queen)

are playing at the Pyramids on the 17th May

Does anyone know where to get tickets:confused2: and how much

MASTERS OF ROCK AT THE PYRAMIDS


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

LE500 for Premium?!!!  for a tribute concert??? madness


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MASTERS OF ROCK AT THE PYRAMIDS

Three of the world’s biggest and best tribute bands will descend upon the Pyramids of Egypt for one night of pure and unadulterated rock magic.

Masters of Rock at the Pyramids – an unforgettable event brought to you by Gigbox and Eastmar - will feature the ultimate tributes to Coldplay, Pink Floyd and Queen.

For the first time in Egypt you’ll experience six hours of soul-stirring iconic rock songs – from Dark Side of the Moon to Bohemian Rhapsody – at the foot of the world’s greatest ancient monuments. 

Featuring:

Colplayers (Coldplay)
Breathe (Pink Floyd)
Rhapsody (Queen

TICKET TYPES: 

PREMIUM: 500LE
Private area, high tables in front of the stage, complimentary nibbles and soft drinks all night.

VIP: 300LE
Some of the best seats in the house!

REGULAR: 150LE


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

50 pound sterling to go to a concert to see 3 tribute bands isn't really that much.. it is premium seats, you can go and pay 150 le... 15pound sterling.


I would rather pay that than go the QQB and pay 800 for a dinner dance, ok unlimited booze but I don't drink so once again I refuse to pay for someone else to get drunk.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Rumour has it that tribute bands:-
> 
> Coldplayers (Coldplay)
> Breathe (Pink Floyd)
> ...




ickets are VERY lmited for this event, so book fast!

Click on the book now button below or call our hotline on 02 3749 6162. Tickets will be delivered straight to your door and all you have to do it pay cash on delivery.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 50 pound sterling to go to a concert to see 3 tribute bands isn't really that much.. it is premium seats, you can go and pay 150 le... 15pound sterling.
> 
> 
> I would rather pay that than go the QQB and pay 800 for a dinner dance, ok unlimited booze but I don't drink so once again I refuse to pay for someone else to get drunk.


I know this sort of event is usually high prices so the mobs are kept out. To be honest, I wouldn't even pay the 150


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am phoning friends to see who wants tickets lol.

How much does it cost to go to the pyramids now?


----------

